# Hyperactive Pickles!



## veridea (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi again! Pickles is 11 and a half weeks old now! When I get a chance, I'll post more photos of my wee pup! But for now, I just need a bit of advice. I work from 9-5, and my boyfriend works from home and is with Pickles most of the time. When I come home, Pickles LOSES it. Running, nipping, whining, everything! We've tried taking him outside for another walk in the park immediately, and that seems to help a little, but it's basically just impossible to calm him down for the next hour or so. 

I know he's just excited to see me, but is there any way to curb the hyperactivity?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Try to make your entrance and exit non eventful. Minimal acknowledgement. Here's an article http://www.cabq.gov/pets/documents/hyperdog.pdf


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Of course the advice Dave is giving you is good. But also remember that puppies, like small children, often have a "witching hour" in the early evening, which is right when you get home. Use Dave's advice to manage the behavior for now, but also remember that it will probably wane over time anyway.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

If your boyfriend is home, why not have him walk Pickles outside where he does not see you arrive about 10 minutes before you arrive and then see what Pickles does when he walks in and you are already there...but don't talk excitedly to him when he comes in, just act like you and he have been together all day..(flame suit on, as I don't know if others will agree with this)..lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> If your boyfriend is home, why not have him walk Pickles outside where he does not see you arrive about 10 minutes before you arrive and then see what Pickles does when he walks in and you are already there...but don't talk excitedly to him when he comes in, just act like you and he have been together all day..(flame suit on, as I don't know if others will agree with this)..lol


That can work, Flynn! It can take off the excess energy the puppy is likely to build up around that time of day anyway, and also just change the "coming home" dynamic enough to settle things down. It might be a very good way to break the cycle they are in. In the long run, it's important that Pickles learn to greet people entering the house in a less, um, "enthusiastic" way, but he (she? I can't remember) is still a puppy, and SOME of the behavior will lessen just with age!

Sometimes management, (like what you've suggested) rather than correction, is the best way to make it through the puppy stages!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

krandall said:


> That can work, Flynn! It can take off the excess energy the puppy is likely to build up around that time of day anyway, and also just change the "coming home" dynamic enough to settle things down. It might be a very good way to break the cycle they are in. In the long run, it's important that Pickles learn to greet people entering the house in a less, um, "enthusiastic" way, but he (she? I can't remember) is still a puppy, and SOME of the behavior will lessen just with age!
> 
> Sometimes management, (like what you've suggested) rather than correction, is the best way to make it through the puppy stages!


What age does is ease off? LOL Right now I have two jumping, begging for attention when I walk in after being gone maybe two minutes. LOL The puppy Rango will be nine months in a few days and Sasha is 7 yrs. Linda


----------



## J and Paul Anka (May 6, 2012)

krandall said:


> Of course the advice Dave is giving you is good. But also remember that puppies, like small children, often have a "witching hour" in the early evening, which is right when you get home. Use Dave's advice to manage the behavior for now, but also remember that it will probably wane over time anyway.


haha, that is exactly what I call it, PA's witching hour! He cannot be around people around 7 ish! He just goes nuts. I usually just have to confine him for a little bit to get him to calm down, sometimes it's just because he is tired!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sashamom said:


> What age does is ease off? LOL Right now I have two jumping, begging for attention when I walk in after being gone maybe two minutes. LOL The puppy Rango will be nine months in a few days and Sasha is 7 yrs. Linda


It's the "witching hour" that eases up. The good greeting behavior has to be taught. It's just hard to teach ANYTHING when a young puppy is totally over-wound. So at that point, management is a better option.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

J and Paul Anka said:


> haha, that is exactly what I call it, PA's witching hour! He cannot be around people around 7 ish! He just goes nuts. I usually just have to confine him for a little bit to get him to calm down, sometimes it's just because he is tired!


Yes, with Kodi, it was very much like a toddler, trying to work themselves up so they don't fall asleep and miss something! At times, we not only had to pup him in his crate, but also had to COVER his crate so he couldn't see us. Usually within very few minutes, he would be SOUND asleep.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

I agree - make your arrival home uneventful and don't go straight to the dog. Since I am the 'alpha' in this house, I make sure to greet my kids and husband before even looking at that dog.

After a bad experience with a pup who thought he was above my youngest son in the pecking order, the most important thing in my house is that the dog know he is at the bottom of the pile.

As for the witching hour - agree with that too! Usually when my husband and I sit down after dinner to chat, Benny starts freaking. That's when I call one of the boys to take him outside and run the crap out of him - he loves it!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

BennyBoy said:


> I agree - make your arrival home uneventful and don't go straight to the dog. Since I am the 'alpha' in this house, I make sure to greet my kids and husband before even looking at that dog.
> 
> After a bad experience with a pup who thought he was above my youngest son in the pecking order, the most important thing in my house is that the dog know he is at the bottom of the pile.
> 
> As for the witching hour - agree with that too! Usually when my husband and I sit down after dinner to chat, Benny starts freaking. That's when I call one of the boys to take him outside and run the crap out of him - he loves it!


no such thing as a pecking order with humans. Hierarchies are only with members of the same species. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/alpha-fallacy


----------

